# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آيا امسال از رفتن به مدرسه راضي بوديد؟

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام بچه ها 
اين يه نظر سنجي عموميه و پشت كنكوري ها هم ميتونن شركت كنن چون از همه مهمتر نظر اوناست
يه چالشي كه حداقل از يه ماه ديگه شروع ميشه اينه كه بچه تو انتخاب مدرسه سردرگم هستن 
موندن كه چه مدرسه اي رو انتخاب كنن كه واسه كنكور برنامه خوبي رو داشته باشه
بعضي هم نظر به غير حضوري خوندن دارن 
در هر حال اين نظر سنجي يه كمك به بچه هاي 95 از طرف 94 اي هاست

دليل لطفا.........

----------


## محمد3568

> سلام بچه ها 
> اين يه نظر سنجي عموميه و پشت كنكوري ها هم ميتونن شركت كنن چون از همه مهمتر نظر اوناست
> يه چالشي كه حداقل از يه ماه ديگه شروع ميشه اينه كه بچه تو انتخاب مدرسه سردرگم هستن 
> موندن كه چه مدرسه اي رو انتخاب كنن كه واسه كنكور برنامه خوبي رو داشته باشه
> بعضي هم نظر به غير حضوري خوندن دارن 
> در هر حال اين نظر سنجي يه كمك به بچه هاي 95 از طرف 94 اي هاست
> 
> دليل لطفا.........


اگه مدرسه هم مث امسال ما باهامون هماهنگ باشه و اذیت نکنن اره خوبه درسته که وقتت کم میشه اما واقعا اگه قرار باشه یه سال خونه باشی اخرش کم میاری اما اگه تا امتحانای ترم اول مدرسه باشه به نظرم خوبه

----------


## doctor reza

ب  هیچ وجه من الوجوه راضی نیستم البته امسالم خیلی نرفتم مدرسه  سال بعدقراره تااردیبهشت بریم مدرسه

----------


## T!G3R

بله راضی بودم چون معلمامون خوب بودن به جزیه نفر که معلم حسابانمون بود اصلا خوب درس نمیداد اصلا بلد نبود درس بده :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> بله راضی بودم چون معلمامون خوب بودن به جزیه نفر که معلم حسابانمون بود اصلا خوب درس نمیداد اصلا بلد نبود درس بده


مدرسه رفتن وقتت رو نميگرفت؟ يعني احساس نميكردي وقت كم مياري؟

----------


## T!G3R

نه خیلی عالیم بود اصلا وقتم رو نگرفته تا حالا خداروشکر :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## mahoura

_نه واقعاراضی نبودم...چون خیلی ازدبیرامون خوب نبودن...بااینکه خیلیاازاین مدرسه تعریف میکردن...دبرای ریاضی وزیستمون افتضاح بودن افتضاح...وقتم خیلی هدررفت..._

----------


## masood2013

امسال تو مدرسه با دوستان فقط عشق و حال کردیم، به نظر من اگه امسال من مدرسه نمیرفتم و خونه میموندم، خلی خیلی عقب تر از حال بودم، واقعا راضی بودم ازش.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Black Swan

اشتباهه محضه مدرسه و کلاس رفتن ..

خصوصا مدرسه .. میانگین ساعت یه کسی که مدرسه میره با کسی که نمیره حدود 30ساعت فرق داره

مگه از این مدارس باشه که صبح تا شب اونجایی و همونجا همه کاراتو انجام میدی و رفت و آمد نداری ..

من تازه امسال فهمیدم درس خوندن یعنی چی ..

مدرسه خصوصا دولتی فقط وقت آدمو میگیره

آدم باید یه جا باشه بشینه درس بخونه .. چه کل روز تو مدرسه چه کل روز تو خونه

شاید فکر کنین کاری نداره مثلا یه تاکسیه دیگه .. اما رفت و آمد واقعا وقت و انرژی میگیره از آدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zagheh

همش وقتمون تلف شد....معلمامون یا درس نمیدادن یا اینکه نتونستن کتابارو تموم کنن
پشیمونم و توصیه میکنم اگه میبینی وضع مدرستون خرابه نرو و نگران نمره انضباط هم نباش ...
امسال ماها رو با نمره انضباط خیلی ترسوندن ولی الان پشیمونیم همه که رفتیم مدرسه

----------


## Mohammad.h

مدرسه وقتمو گرفت
ولی ن ب اندازه ی نت!!
نه راضی نبودم
چون معلما اصلن درکمون نمیکردن!
مخصوصا اسفند ب بعد ک
ن تست کار میکردن ن درس میدادن!
ولی از طرف اداره اومدن گفتن باید بییاید!! قانونه!!

----------


## pouria98

@joozef هنوز هم معتقدی که (هتل)امام خمینی نرم؟(خودش میدونه چی میگم)

----------


## MeHDi96

اصلااااااا. مدرسه فقط وقت آدمو ميگيره. من اگه برميگشتم خودم ميخوندم يعني صبح تا شب با برنامه ي كانون تست ميزدم و جلو ميرفتم. يه كلاس فيزيك هم ميرفتم چون فيزيكم ضعيفه. همين!

----------


## Mehran93071

> @joozef هنوز هم معتقدی که (هتل)امام خمینی نرم؟(خودش میدونه چی میگم)



 :Yahoo (20):  نمیدونم جریان چیه یک دوستی داشتم میرفت این مدرسه شما  :Yahoo (94):  ولی جات خالی باورت نمیشه رتبش از من که رفتم مدرسه نمونه (الکی مثلا ) بهتر شد  :Yahoo (21):  ولی شدیدا وقت تلفی داشتن یعنی کلا برو یک غیر انتفاعی درست پیدا کن  :Yahoo (21):  بهتر هست فکر کنم این مدرسه دو شیفته ها  :Yahoo (21):  بعد عید مدرسه رفتن!! جدا بیخیال  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pouria98

> نمیدونم جریان چیه یک دوستی داشتم میرفت این مدرسه شما  ولی جات خالی باورت نمیشه رتبش از من که رفتم مدرسه نمونه (الکی مثلا ) بهتر شد  ولی شدیدا وقت تلفی داشتن یعنی کلا برو یک غیر انتفاعی درست پیدا کن  بهتر هست فکر کنم این مدرسه دو شیفته ها  بعد عید مدرسه رفتن!! جدا بیخیال


برادر من میرم دولتی تا بمونم خونه و وقتم تلف نشه ، اونوقت شما میگی برو غیرانتفاعی(الکی مثلا من خیلی درسخونم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Wild Rose

من که میخوام برم شاهد...به نظرتون کار اشتباهیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctor reza

> من که میخوام برم شاهد...به نظرتون کار اشتباهیه؟؟؟؟؟


بستگی داره ازکجابری شاهد...:نمونه سمپاد یاعادی؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> بستگی داره ازکجابری شاهد...:نمونه سمپاد یاعادی؟


عادی...

----------


## doctor reza

> عادی...


اگه شاهدش مث شاهدشهرماباشه که 100درصدبرو
همه ی دبیرای خوبو واس خودشون جذب میکنن

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه شاهدش مث شاهدشهرماباشه که 100درصدبرو
> همه ی دبیرای خوبو واس خودشون جذب میکنن


نمیدونم چطوریه...ولی تعریفش رو زیاد شنیدم....

نظرتون راجع به غیر حضوری گرفتن چیه؟

----------


## doctor reza

> نمیدونم چطوریه...ولی تعریفش رو زیاد شنیدم....
> 
> نظرتون راجع به غیر حضوری گرفتن چیه؟


من ک میگم بروشاهد/ب هرحال ازدولتی بهتره
غیرحضوری اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

بستگی به خودتون داره...مثلا ما یه سریامون ناراضی بودند و یه سریا راضی!

----------


## amin278

غیر حضوری اصلا مفید نیست
اصلا مگه ارزششو داره یه سال بمونی تو خونه و تکون نخوری و فقط درس و تست ؟؟
به سه چهار ماه نرسیده ادم افسرده میشه 
مطمئن باشید به اندازه ای که وقت تو خونه تلف میشه تو مدرسه این اتفاق نمی افته

----------


## محمد3568

> غیر حضوری اصلا مفید نیست
> اصلا مگه ارزششو داره یه سال بمونی تو خونه و تکون نخوری و فقط درس و تست ؟؟
> به سه چهار ماه نرسیده ادم افسرده میشه 
> مطمئن باشید به اندازه ای که وقت تو خونه تلف میشه تو مدرسه این اتفاق نمی افته


موافقم مدرسه باید حداقل تا اول ترم دوم رفت وگرنه باور کنید من الان اولین انگیزم برای اینکه میرم ازمونای کانون اینه که دوستامو ببینم روحیم عوض شه هرکی هم میگه من میتونم یه سال خونه بمونم و شما هم این کارو بکنید به حرفش گوش ندید هیچکی نمیتونه یه سال تو انزوا باشه
بعدش هکی درسخون باشه ساعت1 و نیم میرسه خونه تا2 استراحت میکنه ساعت 2 شروع کنه تا ساعت 12 شب 10 ساعت وقت کامل داره که اگه 2 ساعتشو تلف کنه بازم میتونه روزی 8 ساعت بخونه تازه بدون اون زمانی که تو مدرسه حداقل یه نکته یاد گرفتی

----------


## jimnana

آره راضی بودم  ... اواسط سال بدجور رفته بودم تو فازه عوض کردن مدرسه و نشستن تو خونه و بدجورررررر ناراضی بودم و میگفتم مدرسه فقط وقت میگیره و ادمو خسته میکنه 

ولی الان که مدرسه دیگه نیس فهمیدم واقن اینطور نیس به نطر من بهترین عملکرد همون زمون مدرسه س که تو فشاری اون زمون که یه ربع زنگه تفریحاتم برات غنیمته و میشینی تست میزنی همون یه ربعو 

از 20 اسفند که مدرسه ما تتیل شد دقیقن از اون زمون افت من شرو شد .... می مونی خونه صب تا شب وقت خالی حالا اون هیچ ادم می پوسه از نشستن تو اتاق و ‍پشت کتاب بودن من الان آرزوم شده یه روز مث زمونه  مدرسه درس بخونم  

غیرحضوری واقنننننننننننن اراده میخاد .... ولی برای اونایی که میرن کلاس بیرون همه مبحثارو میتونه خوب باشه....هم مدرسه رفتن هم کلاس بیرون رفتن اونم چن تا کلاس هم خستگی زیاد میشه هم تایم خالی نداری

----------


## jimnana

> من که میخوام برم شاهد...به نظرتون کار اشتباهیه؟؟؟؟؟


بستگی داره مدرسه شاهده شهرتون چهطور باشه ولی من خودم که شاهد خوندم خیلی خوبه معلمامون خیلی خوب بودن بچه ها اکثرن درسخون هستن  و نسبت به مدارس عادی بهتره

----------


## arman-doctor

بعضی روزا برای تغییر حال و هوا و استراحت خوبه مثلا هفته ای یه بار رفتن.

----------


## joozef

@pouria98  آره. هنوزم من میگم برو مدرسه پسرخوب. عاقایون شما بگین این رفیقمون میخواد مدرسه تیزهوشانش رو ول کنه و سال چهارم نره مدرسه !!! درسته کارش ؟!!! به خدا قسم تا بهمن که ما مدرسه داشتیم، ساعت مطاله همه بچه ها بالا بود ولی بعد از مدرسه ناامیدی و افت ساعت مطالعه شروع میشه. الان با بچه ها 4-5 تا میشیم میریم توی مدرسه درس میخونیم. جو ش خیلی خوبه.

----------


## joozef

@محمد3568  و  @jimnana  و  @amin278 واقعا حرف دلمو زدید. اصن آدم باید بره مدرسه که احساس کنه وقتش تلف میشه و به خاطر همین غیبت کنه و نره مدرسه و بیشتر درس بخونه. اگه مدرسه نری اصلا احساس نمیکنی داره وقتت تلف میشه.

----------


## _Rasul_

از کل سال تحصیلی 50 روزشو رفتم اونم زنگ دومی چیزی میپوچندم خونه !
معاون زنگ میزد خونمون میگفت محرومی و ... از 22 بهمین دیگه کلا نرفتم !
الان دو تا هم امتحان دادم !
هیچ کاری ندارن !

الکی وقتتونو واسه مدرسه نذارین !!!!!

----------


## jimnana

> @محمد3568  و  @jimnana  و  @amin278 واقعا حرف دلمو زدید. اصن آدم باید بره مدرسه که احساس کنه وقتش تلف میشه و به خاطر همین غیبت کنه و نره مدرسه و بیشتر درس بخونه. اگه مدرسه نری اصلا احساس نمیکنی داره وقتت تلف میشه.



دقیقنننننننن اینجوریه  منم گاهی مدرسه رو می‍یجوندم می موندم خونه  اون یه روز غیبته اندازه سه روز درس میخوندم  چون میگفتم فقط یه امروز خونه ای از فردا باز مدرسه و .... هعییییی

----------


## Nikolas

اصلا خوشم نمیاد از مدرسمون همین ده بیس روزی هم ک رفتم پشیمونم 
دلیل اولم اینه ک راهش دوره خیلی خسته میشدم کلا میومدم اونروز درس تعطیل!
دلیل دوم اینکه من 8 تا 10 ساعت وقتم برا یه مدرسه میره و فوقش 10 تا صفحه هر معلمی درس داده که اونم تازه اون درس داده من خودم دوباره باید بخونم+تست
ولی بدون مدرسه تو همین 10 ساعت می تونم یه فصلو بخونم کامل...
در کل از معلم خوشم نمیاد یه کلاس تستی هم می رفتم که اگه برگردم عقب اونم نمیرم دیگه خودم راحتتر و بهتر همه چیو یاد میگیرم...

ولی به نظرم مدرستونو سال آخر عوض نکنید خوب نیس دوما ممکنه با مدرسه نرفتن کلا از فضای درس دور بشین خیلی خطریه...سوما یه مشکل بزرگی ک هست اینه ک بعضیا فک می کنن تا یه نفر حالیشون نکنه درسو مفهومی و کامل نمیفهمن این طبیعیه من خیلی وقتا اینطوری میشم مثلا تحلیلی گاج دوتا خط توضیح داده اصا معلوم نیس چیه ولی با تست زدن زیاد این مشکلم حل میشه جای نگرانی نیس...
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Zari_

مدرسه میرفتم فقط قبل از عید ی ذره کمش کردم بعد عیدم کلا نرفتم

بد نبود خوب بود

وقت ک..روزی ک مدرسه میرفتم 4-5ساعت درس میخوندم اونم همش پایه میخوندم..بینش گاهی 4

----------


## rowan

هه خوش به حالتون
میتونین انتخاب کنین....

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

up

----------


## alishendi

> هه خوش به حالتون
> میتونین انتخاب کنین....


یعنی چی اونوقت ؟

----------


## rowan

> یعنی چی اونوقت ؟


یعنی چی نداره دیگه
یعنی خوشبحالتون که میتونین انتخاب کنین
ما که مدرسمونم خانوادمون انتخاب میکنه
چه برسه رفتن یا نرفتن به مدرسه

----------


## Majid-VZ

خوب بود
با دبیری آشنا شدم ک باعث افتخارم بود

----------


## alihoseini

اصلا!!!
ولی با چند نفر دوست شدم و با چند دبیر بسیار عالی آشنا شدم!!!
خوبیش فقط همین بودش!!!!

----------

